

The Large Display Paradox - helwr
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000928.html

======
dkersten
On Windows, I also use GridMove, which works reasonably well. On linux, I use
a full blown tiling window manager[1] (and have been doing so for about a
year) and, compared to this, even GridMove seems painful. I cant imagine
moving back to a traditional window manager now.

 _... wasting time sizing, moving, and z-ordering windows, users only need to
deal with one maximized window at a time ..._

This problem is completely elliminated when using a tiling window manager.

[1] <http://aerosuidae.net/musca/Musca_Window_Manager>

------
wanderr
Windows 7 helps with this a bit, Win+Arrow key to snap a window to the left or
right side of the screen evenly. Press the arrow key again if you have
multiple monitors, and the window moves to the other monitor. This method is
quite handy and I use it frequently, but ironically (in the context of this
article) would be far more useful if my 1920 pixel wide monitors were just a
bit bigger. 960 pixels often ends up being not quite wide enough for my
purposes, so I can't just run with a 50/50 split.

